# Shoptemp SCDS2 Problem!



## waffle1995 (Apr 12, 2010)

I pre-order a SCDS2 this morning but while I was putting my DebitCard information in, my internet connection went off! I re-connected to the internet and refresh the page!
I put the DebitCard information again! I recieved a PayPal email that I send $39.95 to Chinese name (Shoptemp)! My order ID was the description of what I brought! I had another email that was recieve before my paypal email, That said "Your order requires payment before it can be finalized. Details on how to pay are shown below." I check my status on my account and it said "This order is marked as Awaiting Payment", Than it redirect me to paypal to pay it again! I waited to see if that will go away later! Now it 16 hour later and the status is still awaiting payment! My shoptemp account info is different than the Paypal info! The address is the same but since I used my mom Debit Card she enter her email and name for the billing info! So why is my status still awaiting payment, was it because my internet went off or my information was different! What should I do!


----------



## lolzed (Apr 12, 2010)

useless-obsessive use of "!" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Anyway,its only pre-order,it wouldn't be reasonable or legit to get the payment without shipping the item itself!

correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Vietkid420 (Apr 12, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> useless-obsessive use of "!" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway,its only pre-order,it wouldn't be reasonable or legit to get the payment without shipping the item itself!
> ...


can u re-phrase that. im confuse, what r u trying to say?   Im not being mean tho.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 12, 2010)

I think you are wrong. You pay for it before its shipped. That is what a pre-order is. You pay for it and when it is available, you receive it. I pre-ordered mine days ago using paypal and I have paid for it, now I wait until it is in stock then it will be shipped to me.


----------



## waffle1995 (Apr 12, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> I think you are wrong. You pay for it before its shipped. That is what a pre-order is. You pay for it and when it is available, you receive it. I pre-ordered mine days ago using paypal and I have paid for it, now I wait until it is in stock then it will be shipped to me.


Yeah. I did pay for it. but my status is still awaiting payment and it always redirect me to the paypal thing to pay it again!
Is your status still awaiting payment!


----------



## lolzed (Apr 12, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> I think you are wrong. You pay for it before its shipped. That is what a pre-order is. You pay for it and when it is available, you receive it. I pre-ordered mine days ago using paypal and I have paid for it, now I wait until it is in stock then it will be shipped to me.


I checked my order,its "Awaiting fulfillment"

Also what you said was practically what I said,just a little vague.What I meant was when it was in stock then the payments would be transferred and shipped

EDIT:grammar checked,transferred not transfered


----------



## waffle1995 (Apr 12, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i kind of get it a little more thx to "lolzed" but my staus is 'Awaiting Payment" will it eventually turn to "Awaiting fulfillment like yours!


----------



## impizkit (Apr 12, 2010)

You are stating that you pay for it when its in stock. I am stating that you pay for it when you order it. For example, I ordered a SCDS2 on Fridayish and it was paid for at that time. Now, I have to wait until it is in stock to be sent to me.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

yes what lolzed said is correct they aren't going to take your money before they even get the items. If you order from a store like Walmart on their website they wont take your money until your item is shipped...preordering online is different from walking into a store and giving them 5$ to reserve your copy...it's just placing your order so that you are guaranteed one when they do arrive but unless its a crooked website they wont take your money until its time for it to be shipped...


----------



## lolzed (Apr 12, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> You are stating that you pay for it when its in stock. I am stating that you pay for it when you order it. For example, I ordered a SCDS2 on Fridayish and it was paid for at that time. Now, I have to wait until it is in stock to be sent to me.


so then,what is your order status(not the shoptemp my account one,the mail one,titled "Your Order Has Been Updated")


----------



## Vietkid420 (Apr 12, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> You are stating that you pay for it when its in stock. I am stating that you pay for it when you order it. For example, I ordered a SCDS2 on Fridayish and it was paid for at that time. Now, I have to wait until it is in stock to be sent to me.


i think u guys dont eaxtly understand the post. i look at it a different way. i think he know what pre-order is.  Just open a ticket at shoptemp and ask them!


----------



## waffle1995 (Apr 12, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt recieve a second email yet! My mom use her email for the billing information when u put the debit card # in, but the shoptemp email is mine!


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 12, 2010)

There is about a 13 hour difference due to the timezone difference.  If you ordered it in the morning, they are probably not even awake yet, meaning your going to be waiting all day before someone opens the shop and processes your order.  Hong Kong isn't in the same timezone as you.

Learn to wait.  If it was like 24 hours and your order wasn't processed, then you can scream and shout and panic all you want.


----------



## Vietkid420 (Apr 12, 2010)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> There is about a 13 hour difference due to the timezone difference.  If you ordered it in the morning, they are probably not even awake yet, meaning your going to be waiting all day before someone opens the shop and processes your order.  Hong Kong isn't in the same timezone as you.
> 
> Learn to wait.  If it was like 24 hours and your order wasn't processed, then you can scream and shout and panic all you want.


if it was me! I be f*ckin calling them and do crazy stuff cuz i barely get money + i cant use my parent debit/credit card.  
Yeah you should wait tho like see if your status change tommorrow night!


----------



## lolzed (Apr 12, 2010)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> There is about a 13 hour difference due to the timezone difference.  If you ordered it in the morning, they are probably not even awake yet, meaning your going to be waiting all day before someone opens the shop and processes your order.  Hong Kong isn't in the same timezone as you.
> 
> Learn to wait.  If it was like 24 hours and your order wasn't processed, then you can scream and shout and panic all you want.


Best answer to your question(made me lol too)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220393


----------



## waffle1995 (Apr 12, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> how_do_i_do_that said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx lolzed that posted really helped me! im going to wait for the status to change!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 12, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> yes what lolzed said is correct they aren't going to take your money before they even get the items. If you order from a store like Walmart on their website they wont take your money until your item is shipped...preordering online is different from walking into a store and giving them 5$ to reserve your copy...it's just placing your order so that you are guaranteed one when they do arrive but unless its a crooked website they wont take your money until its time for it to be shipped...


Not true, I got mine on pre-order and they charged me right away.


----------



## Vietkid420 (Apr 12, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol he should open a ticket if he cares about his order so much. but im going to pre-order 1 too soon and dont what the same thing to happen to me!


----------



## waffle1995 (Apr 12, 2010)

Vietkid420 said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i open up a ticket hours ago. now i will just wait


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that sucks websites arent supposed to charge you for an item until they actually have it then ship it...what happens if they never get the item then they have to go and refund everyone their money and if they don't people are going to be very pissed lol...


----------



## waffle1995 (Apr 12, 2010)

F*ck Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My status has change to "Pre-Order"
Im going to get my f*cking SCDS2 when it comes out!

Thxs for everyones help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tajio (Apr 12, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> I pre-order a SCDS2 this morning but while I was putting my DebitCard information in, my internet connection went off! I re-connected to the internet and refresh the page!
> I put the DebitCard information again! I recieved a PayPal email that I send $39.95 to Chinese name (Shoptemp)! My order ID was the description of what I brought! I had another email that was recieve before my paypal email, That said "Your order requires payment before it can be finalized. Details on how to pay are shown below." I check my status on my account and it said "This order is marked as Awaiting Payment", Than it redirect me to paypal to pay it again! I waited to see if that will go away later! Now it 16 hour later and the status is still awaiting payment! My shoptemp account info is different than the Paypal info! The address is the same but since I used my mom Debit Card she enter her email and name for the billing info! So why is my status still awaiting payment, was it because my internet went off or my information was different! What should I do!



I had the SAME problem but it had gotten fixed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all you need to do is go to their support section and send a support ticket about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they'll fix it! It's just a bug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was also worrying until I got it fixed.

EDIT: Oops, I see that you got it fixed.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 12, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> F*ck Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My status has change to "Pre-Order"
> Im going to get my f*cking SCDS2 when it comes out!
> 
> Thxs for everyones help!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well done.

You still use to many !s though


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2010)

dont worry mate if you sent the payment via paypal theres no issue at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they just take time to confirm payments to make sure people pay the right amount.
the email you originally received is sent BEFORE you make the paypal payment.
thats why it reminds you to pay


----------



## 9th_Sage (Apr 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol that sucks websites arent supposed to charge you for an item until they actually have it then ship it...what happens if they never get the item then they have to go and refund everyone their money and if they don't people are going to be very pissed lol...


That's unlikely to happen, but if it does, I'm sure we'll get a refund.  That's that.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 14, 2010)

selinewwww said:
			
		

> check this link,
> http://shoptemp.com/products/Supercard-DST...e-DSi-p-97.html
> then you will so the picture, its supercard2 its the same as super card one



The graphic clearly says "Placeholder".  That means it's a temporary picture they're using until a picture of the actual product is released.


----------



## Dimensional (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, I got that problem too. I just paid for an SCDS2 this morning, using paypal, and haven't gotten it changed at the moment of posting this. Hopefully, this will be changed soon.


----------



## alphanemisis (May 3, 2010)

pre order is just that, pay up front recieve later when released....
internet orders are all computer automated, and yes perhaps on sundays with some banks etc there might be some delays in the charge, but all should be well unless there is a discrepancy with paypal information....
such as address registered with paypal does not match address of billing credit card ... some shops only ship to paypal verified addresses...  dont understand?  check it out on your paypal account.  view your history make sure the charge has been made... if not then no charge was made and it is in fact still awaiting you to approve the payment!


----------

